# 2 oldtimers, age has caught up with them



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Nice pic Bill. They look pretty worn out. I'm sure they've served their families well.


----------



## Proskene (Mar 15, 2013)

Great shot Bill. . .


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Very nice photo, they have obviously done their part for the colony, fare well, old friends. G


----------



## Yvesrow1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Well done Bill,

I'm also one of those keepers that deeply appreciate my bees...

This is my favorite photo section post to date :thumbsup:


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks, everybody's kind comments are appreciated.


----------

